# best friends day 8 official meet up point for STP'ers!



## Mouse (Aug 8, 2009)

EDIT:

so we're gonna meet up by the james satruday night after the shows are over. 

Dead rock is always an easy place to find.

I haven't been to the river in a while, does anyone know how strict they've gotten on being there after dark? we used to party all night on dead rock but I keep hearing that's not so easy any longer.


----------



## Loaf (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure! I know I will be there around the 17th or so.


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 9, 2009)

The group of people I'm going down with will probably be camping in the parking lot near the walking bridge to Belle island, like we did last year. So, that's where I'll probably be!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah, I was assuming most people would be chilling at the river. that always ends up being a good spot. 

I think Saturday night after all things settle down we should meet up at the river and kick back. I think the Hadads lake show ends at 7pm so that would work great. 


I'll will probably be tripping with my friend that day so we'll see where I actually end up lol.


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 10, 2009)

Tripping on Belle Island at night would be intense/terrifying!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2009)

haha it's great actually. took my first trip there. good times. 

we had a bon fire and a bunch of our drunk friends rolled up half way through and didn't know we were all tripping and it got fairly complicated... thenI ran off into the woods and got lost. 

eventually found my way back to find my friend sitting alone on the rocks very confused and lost... helped him find his phone 3 times (it was in his pocket each time) and I walked him home.. but lost him half way there and he didn't show back up til the next night.


----------

